# intake/cutout



## 04-Yellow Goat (Mar 21, 2007)

hi ive got a stock a4 04 goat for my dd.....i got two 3' cutouts on the way to my house...and then im gettin a kn intake....how well will this car respond to these small mods....whats a good estimated 1/4 mile time and rwhp stock, and then after with the intake and cutouts?....thanks


----------



## 04-Yellow Goat (Mar 21, 2007)

man its been like three days and no reply,lol


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

hup this site is kind of slow. enjoy the mods.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

NEXSTAR7 said:


> hup this site is kind of slow. enjoy the mods.


Thats cuz are cars are so fast. 

You will hear more noise under the hood from the intake. The cutouts I don't know. I would expect little or no improvement on 1/4 mile time.


----------

